# New Label



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

I like the colored label better, but than again, if the cost difference is substantial, I'd go with the single color. BTW- Does "Amy" have a website?

Also, you might get into trouble for false statements or advertisment!!! I know my honey is the worlds finest! ;-)


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I am just guessing but the one on the right would be OK for people who grew up on black/white television compared to everything in COLOR nowadays.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Not to be a pain in the *** but both seem to take away from the nice color of the honey. Seems like the labels contrast too much. 

just my opinion....


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

I like em both, but the color one is more eye-catching.
Tom


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

No red color on label, no stinging insect too, if you selling small quantities does not matter but otherwise you may need to do those changes.


Gilman


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the one on the right better.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

I vote the one on the right. I like color too, but not that pinky color.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Nice*

I love them both but the black and white one seems more in keeping with an old style design. But I do believe I have the worlds finest honey!


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

*The one on the right!*

First off *I* have the world's finest honey! And Second, I like the one on the right too, it gives it that old homey, kinda old fashion touch. It also contrasts the honey color. I too am looking into getting labels from Amy, she's got some great ideas there.

-Nathanael


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

The bees show up much better on the label on the right.


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

I like the one on the right as well. It is easier to read and looks less obnoxious.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I have to agree, the sepia or tan label looks much better.


----------



## jeannie (Dec 26, 2006)

*amy's address*

Does anyone have contact info for Amy's Labels? I can't seem to find it and I need help with labels. Thanks


----------



## Amys Bee Labels (May 25, 2006)

*Contact info for Amys Bee Labels*

Hello Jeannie,

You may contact me at [email protected] or send me a PM.

I look forward to hearing from you!

Thank you,
Amy


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I think you should use the one on the right so your lable won't look like mine.


----------

